# I am searching for Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing....



## Petr (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know the where abouts of Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing ?


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 5, 2012)

Petr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the where abouts of Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing ?



I do not know whether this is the same Paul Lam,,, but you can try.

                       [h=2]Director Summary[/h]             Paul Yuk Wing Lam  has 18 company director or secretary appointments.
               Short name - Paul Lam           
           Director ID : 902335436
           Year of Birth: 1940

  [h=2]Address[/h] Roughdown Sheethanger Lane
Felden
Hemel Hempstead
Hertfordshire
HP3 0BQ


----------



## Petr (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

